

Neurodebian – Neuroscience Software Platform - rjzzleep
http://neuro.debian.net/index.html

======
primitivesuave
Did anyone else notice the almost transparent red blur on the bottom right
corner? Anyone have any idea what that is and why it's there? Apparently its a
background image named "hotbrain.png".

~~~
mjohn
It's used in the favicon and on the home link, so I suppose it's the
distributions logo.

To me it looks like a Debian swirl transformed to look like a brain.

~~~
Alexqw
You are correct. That's exactly what we intended. :-)

\---Alex

------
bayesianhorse
Neurodebian? Should be controlled by a neurological brain-computer interface
implemented with artificial neural nets ...

